# slk 200



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone had or got an SLK ?, wondered what they are like to drive/ own thinking of trading in


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We recently traded my wifes A3 cabriolet for a R172 SLK 350

It is a lovely motor well built and quick (with the v6) I havent pushed the handling at all but the impression is good. Take a look on SLK world for more info on them.

We were offered a good trade in price, 0% finance,and loads of extras thrown in.


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> We recently traded my wifes A3 cabriolet for a R172 SLK 350
> 
> It is a lovely motor well built and quick (with the v6) I havent pushed the handling at all but the impression is good. Take a look on SLK world for more info on them.
> 
> We were offered a good trade in price, 0% finance,and loads of extras thrown in.


Thanks 
done some searching ,and it seems a few on here have had one at some point


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> We recently traded my wifes A3 cabriolet for a R172 SLK 350
> 
> It is a lovely motor well built and quick (with the v6) I havent pushed the handling at all but the impression is good. Take a look on SLK world for more info on them.
> 
> We were offered a good trade in price, 0% finance,and loads of extras thrown in.


What do the numbers represent ? R172 R171 etc etc


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

blz-8027 said:


> What do the numbers represent ? R172 R171 etc etc


It is the model designation roughly equated to

R170 - series 1 SLK from circa 1996 to 2004
R171 - series 2 SLK from circa 2004 to 2011
R172 - series 3 SLK from 2011 to date


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

My wife has a 2012 SLK200 - ex dealer car so comes with everything - electric seats with airscarf, panoramic roof etc.

Its nice inside - the interior is better than my TT, and its nice and airy with the glass roof - and with the roof down its brilliant, even in winter with the airscarf and heated seats..

However the negatives - roof down the boot doesnt exist. The gearbox is rubbish, the stupid footbrake that merc use is just annoying, the drive isnt rewarding. MPG isnt great..

Despite the above the wife loves her car - which is soon to be chopped in - as we are expecting our first child in September and need a family car - as between the TT and the SLK we have nowhere for our baby, or its luggage!


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> > What do the numbers represent ? R172 R171 etc etc
> ...


Thanks ,that helps when looking around, and reading up


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I part ex'end my SLK 280 sport a week ago in order to get my TT-S. The SLK was a nice car and the metal hard top was great for all seasons, the main problem I had with it was the auto gearbox was seriously frustrating; when put in manual override it won't do what u want it to and in auto the kick down would throw you down at least two gears ending up looking like a complete idiot revving the snot out of it whilst overtaking. The V6 sounded lovely and went well but lacked the punch of the TT-S and would probably class more as a bit of a sports tourer as all in all its a bit wallowy. But still a very nice all rounder.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Had a test drive in this, nice looker & yes very nice, but still have my MK1 & a white Nurburg

















Hoggy.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

SLK AMG would be the only one I would go for, any other model is more of a sideways step from TT imo instead of a forward one.


----------

